# Duck Fat Roasted Rosemary Fingerling Potatoes



## danpeikes (Dec 25, 2012)

Duck Fat Roasted Rosemary Fingerling Potatoes
Recipe:
2 lbs of multicolored fingerling or marble potatoes
3 tablespoons of duck fat
1 tablespoon dried or fresh rosemary
Salt to taste

Add potatoes to a pot of cold, salted water.  Cook on high until just soft enough that you can easily insert a paring knife. While the potatoes are boiling, heat a cast iron skillet in a 400 F oven.  Once the potatoes are soft, drain and set aside. Take the skillet out of the oven and add the duck fat.  It should melt almost instantly.   Add the potatoes, rosemary, and salt, and toss to coat.  Put the potatoes in the oven, and roast for 20 minutes or until the potatoes start to brown.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 25, 2012)

danpeikes said:


> Duck Fat Roasted Rosemary Fingerling Potatoes
> Recipe:
> 2 lbs of multicolored fingerling or marble potatoes
> 3 tablespoons of duck fat
> ...




what a lovely, lovely sight!  i could eat those potatoes cooked with duck fat and rosemary. for every meal (all by themselves)l until they are gone.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 26, 2012)

New year's Eve treat has appeared before my very eyes!  Mmmmmm.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2012)

I plan to have some of those as soon as I can get my fanny to the store. A beautiful mouth watering picture. 
kades


----------



## mmyap (Dec 27, 2012)

I just recently saw duck fat sold in containers at Wholefoods and always wondered what to do with it.  Never seen it sold here before.  Now I know!  I'll have to try that soon.


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2012)

vitauta said:


> what a lovely, lovely sight! i could eat those potatoes cooked with duck fat and rosemary. for every meal (all by themselves)l until they are gone.


 
Ditto!

the mere mention of duck fat makes me hungry!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh my! I wonder where I can buy some duck fat.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh my! I wonder where I can buy some duck fat.




taxy, i no longer have my own rendered duck fat, and have been buying it from amazon.  for about ten dollars, i get a six-pack of 1 1/2 oz. containers, which is a handy size for sauteing eggs, roasting potatoes, cauliflower, and such....you can buy different, larger size containers of duck fat from amazon too, if the small ones are not convenient for you....


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2012)

vitauta said:


> taxy, i no longer have my own rendered duck fat, and have been buying it from amazon.  for about ten dollars, i get a six-pack of 1 1/2 oz. containers, which is a handy size for sauteing eggs, roasting potatoes, cauliflower, and such....you can buy different, larger size containers of duck fat from amazon too, if the small ones are not convenient for you....


I just checked Amazon.ca. This was all I could find  
* D'Artagnan Duck Fat - 7oz *CDN$ 90.04

Maybe I'll try the Chinese grocery.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks awesome! I made smashed potatoes on Christmas day that was similar but smashed them when tender and roasted them some more until crispy a little. I wish I had duck fat for mine though, I used EVOO. I seasoned them the same but after smashing.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I just checked Amazon.ca. This was all I could find
> * D'Artagnan Duck Fat - 7oz *CDN$ 90.04
> 
> Maybe I'll try the Chinese grocery.



EEK is right, taxy!!  for $90.00, you can practically buy, cook and render fat from four ducklings, weighing roughly a total of 40 lbs.  but hey, i'll trade you our duck fat for your prescription drug prices in canada, taxy.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2012)

vitauta said:


> EEK is right, taxy!!  for $90.00, you can practically buy, cook and render fat from four ducklings, weighing roughly a total of 40 lbs.  but hey, i'll trade you our duck fat for your prescription drug prices in canada, taxy.


Good way to look at it Vit. We get some bargains and you guys get other ones.


----------



## danpeikes (Dec 27, 2012)

I roasted my own ducks to get my fat.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2012)

danpeikes said:


> I roasted my own ducks to get my fat.


I would love to, but Stirling finds duck far too greasy. He's a white meat kinda guy.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh my! I wonder where I can buy some duck fat.



The only local place I have found duck fat is a walk-in Williams Sonoma shop where I got a jar of Rougie (label says "product of Canada"), 11.28 oz. for $14.95.  You might check to see if it's on-line.  Our local Whole Foods is about 30 miles south.  I don't know how much theirs is, but with the price of gas right now I probably won't be finding out any time soon.  I'll just be really stingy in using this little jar.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> The only local place I have found duck fat is a walk-in Williams Sonoma shop where I got a jar of Rougie (label says "product of Canada"), 11.28 oz. for $14.95.  You might check to see if it's on-line.  Our local Whole Foods is about 30 miles south.  I don't know how much theirs is, but with the price of gas right now I probably won't be finding out any time soon.  I'll just be really stingy in using this little jar.


Thank you for the reminder that we have duck fat here in Canada. I googled and found at the Brome Lake (Quebec duck producers) site:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RENDERED DUCK FAT[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
_Package: 300 g_
                              Available at IGA, Loblaws, Provigo, Metro  and Farm Boy

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RENDERED DUCK FAT[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
_Package: 870 g_
Available at Costco  [/FONT]

I have at least one of each of those stores, except Farm Boy, within a 4 km radius of my home. I will be looking for those packages. w00t!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 29, 2012)

All righty, then!  

I bought a bag of little bitty round yellow potatoes yesterday and plan to use some of my precious duck fat on them with the yummy-sounding/looking recipe on Page 1 of this post.  Oh boy!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 30, 2012)

A relative is doing a New Year's Eve party and asked for suggestions for appys.  Naturally I thought of this potato recipe and although I was planning to make it tomorrow night myself, I roasted them today so I could give her a report before she tries it at her gathering.  Mine were just the marble-size potatoes.  They were very good - creamy inside and almost like miniature baked potatoes in taste.  

While they were roasting, I was wondering if my relative has (1) a cast iron skillet for roasting or (2) rosemary or (3) a source for duck fat.  So I tried microwaving a dozen or so from those I had left -- for 3 minutes.  Put them on a plate and sliced them in half and salt & peppered them while some canola oil heated in a skillet on top of the stove.  When the oil was hot, I put the little taters in face-down and got them nice and brown.  They were good, but not as good as those oven-roasted ones.  

Sticking them with a toothpick for serving, I think they would both benefit from having a sour cream dip.  I'm waiting for them to cool so I can report whether she can serve them room temp or need to keep them warm.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 30, 2012)

On serving them room temp or cold -- I think these rosemary potatoes would make a nice little potato salad on a toothpick, with maybe a sliver of raw onion and a little chunk of carrot and/or pickle.  Don't know how to add hard-boiled egg...but a mayonnaise-based dip would make it salad-like.  Maybe grate egg yolk on the dip.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 30, 2012)

holler, if you need some help with the potato dressings and tastings, tin, i'm here for you.
seriously though, what size are your wee spuds, tin?  are they red or white skinned?  not that i'm prejudiced, or anything.  i'm thinking to buy some yukons from bulk bins, where i can pick out a few pounds of the smallest spud-babes there.  they won't be appy sized like yours, tin, but i'm only going to be feeding and pleasing myself for new year's....pp's blackeyed peas (in another thread today)  look so enticing that i must try his dish for new year's.  his recipe looks too cinchy to mess up, even for me.


please help me find the thread where pp's bep dish and recipe appear. it is not in the dinner thread as i had thought.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 30, 2012)

boy do i feel dumb!  the thread for the black eyed peas recipe is the black eyed peas thread.  duh....


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the duck fat idea but I am wondering what the calorie count would be?


----------



## vitauta (Dec 30, 2012)

three tablespoons of duck fat have about 350 calories.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

vitauta said:


> three tablespoons of duck fat have about 350 calories.


So now we have to add the potatoes.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 31, 2012)

vitauta said:


> holler, if you need some help with the potato dressings and tastings, tin, i'm here for you.
> seriously though, what size are your wee spuds, tin?  are they red or white skinned?  not that i'm prejudiced, or anything.  i'm thinking to buy some yukons from bulk bins, where i can pick out a few pounds of the smallest spud-babes there.  they won't be appy sized like yours, tin, but i'm only going to be feeding and pleasing myself for new year's.....



They are  smaller than a golf ball and sort of white-skinned - like big brother Yukon Golds.  The bag reads that they are "honey gold potatoes" in a 24 oz. bag.  They're grown in California, and list a website at PotatoInspirations.com for recipes.  I have several left, so I think I'll see what's suggested.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 1, 2013)

And another thing....

I had leftover rosemary-duck potatoes in the fridge.  Cut them up and made a bowl of potato salad with them.  Pretty darn good.

The leftover uncooked ones, still uncooked.  I looked at the website mentioned on the bag -- they listed a recipe for small red potatoes stuffed with smoked salmon.  Sounded tasty.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 2, 2013)

My relative reports that the rosemary roasted potatoes were a big hit at her New Year's Eve party.  Thanks again for the post & recipe!


----------

